# British Gas



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep getting these phone calls from British Gas apparently, they're looking for a Mrs Carter. Now I've repeatedly told them they've got the wrong number and asked them to stop calling, but it's been going on everyday now for like a month and it doesn't look like it's gonna stop. I asked to talk to the supervisor/manager, but the person on the phone became very defensive and said he'll tell the supervisor it's the wrong number. Any ideas what I could do about it? They keep calling at 8am when I'm still asleep after a night shift and it's annoying. You guys think going to the police saying I'm being harassed would do any good? The number calling me is 01613326130, in case you've come across it yourselves.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01613326130


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

harassed!! you know you owe it:lol: next time tell them to fvck off:bounce:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Keep a ref's whistle by the phone and give'em a good blast......then imagine the stuned look on the callers face afterwards :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I keep getting a call for a Mark Johnson or something.

I've gotten tired of explaining so now I just say

'sure let me just put you on hold' and hang up.

I plan to get some music to play to them at some point.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Call up BT or whoever you have you phone with and tell them to block it


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Also i think if you pay like £20 i think they can block all sales calls


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to work for British Gas making these calls. The calls are actually dialed automatically by a computer so the BG rep doesnt know the number is wrong or not until you say. Best thing you can do is politely explain they have the wrong number and ask them to remove it from their computer (they can do this via a program they call Siebel). With the BG reps if you get angry and ****ed at them they'll not do anything - I used to do the same! lol

If you've asked nicely and its still happening either just block that number from calling you or write to them directly. When they get complaints they're normally pretty quick to try and resolve it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a lot of problems with British gas, for no good reason, and complained to off whatever? about them and got compensation, because they had blacked my address, even though I explained that and proved I was a new tenent, they gave me a hard time, but as soon as I made the complaint, they were falling over themselves to put things right, but they are still [email protected]!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Take the phone off the hook.

Or in a gruff voice say, "yes - speaking - how may I help you?"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MyVision said:


> I keep getting these phone calls from British Gas apparently, they're looking for a Mrs Carter. Now I've repeatedly told them they've got the wrong number and asked them to stop calling, but it's been going on everyday now for like a month and it doesn't look like it's gonna stop. I asked to talk to the supervisor/manager, but the person on the phone became very defensive and said he'll tell the supervisor it's the wrong number. Any ideas what I could do about it? They keep calling at 8am when I'm still asleep after a night shift and it's annoying. You guys think going to the police saying I'm being harassed would do any good? The number calling me is 01613326130, in case you've come across it yourselves.


send recorded mail addressed to general manager or some sort of manager so he definitely will receive it and explain your issue. dont forget to add about your rights, data protection act and etc-it works 

*Complaints Address*

BRITISH GAS

PO BOX 3054

EASTBOURNE

BN21 9FD

I had issues with BT; tried to sort it out through the phone but it seems customer service persons are deaf. once I send recorded letter to Complaint Review manager all bills and letters stopped.hope it helps


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Next time they call, use this...

http://nestimes.silius.net/scarface/index.php


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

fitness said:


> send recorded mail addressed to general manager or some sort of manager so he definitely will receive it and explain your issue. dont forget to add about your rights, data protection act


this is what I would suggest, pain in the a$$ i know but you have to escalate in writing if talking fails. Ask them specifically to take your address/phone number off this person's account, and would be worth a mention that under the DPA, information has to be accurate which clearly this isnt. Tell them you'll report them to the Information Commissioner if it continues.

BTW I wouldn't bother sending a recorded delivery letter to a PO Box! Getting a certificate of posting should suffice.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> this is what I would suggest, pain in the a$$ i know but you have to escalate in writing if talking fails. Ask them specifically to take your address/phone number off this person's account, and would be worth a mention that under the DPA, information has to be accurate which clearly this isnt. Tell them you'll report them to the Information Commissioner if it continues.
> 
> BTW I wouldn't bother sending a recorded delivery letter to a PO Box! Getting a certificate of posting should suffice.


oh yeah, good point-thats PO Box, for BT I had proper address 

another way is to find other address, not for PO Box


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll see what I can do about it, hopefully it'll get solved soon.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

MikeS said:


> I used to work for British Gas making these calls. The calls are actually dialed automatically by a computer so the BG rep doesnt know the number is wrong or not until you say. Best thing you can do is politely explain they have the wrong number and ask them to remove it from their computer (they can do this via a program they call Siebel). With the BG reps if you get angry and ****ed at them they'll not do anything - I used to do the same! lol
> 
> If you've asked nicely and its still happening either just block that number from calling you or write to them directly. When they get complaints they're normally pretty quick to try and resolve it.


I used to work for them too.

Like you say if someone said politely wrong number etc or can you remove my number from the dialer i would always do it. The people that tell you to **** off etc i would put back in system for a callback!

Loads of peopl working there do the same, so its easier just to be polite.


----------

